# Jamey Johnson on Ralph Emery Live



## kavinvkoda (Jul 10, 2010)

I know a lot of you don't get the network, but I know there are some Johnson fans here, so I thought I would pass it along. Johnson is scheduled to be the guest on Ralph Emery Live on RFD-TV this coming Monday. Should be a good show. The only contemporary artists he has had on the show in the last two years have been Dierks Bentley and, last week, Dailey & Vincent

Ralph had so much makeup on he looked like he belongs in a wax museum....


----------

